# Mit der Pose weit werfen



## Dorsch_Freak (22. Juli 2011)

Moin moin,

ich habe von klein auf nur an der Ostsee geangelt und da eiegntlich nur mit schwereren Gewichten (Pilken, Brandung) oder Spinnfischen.

Letztens wollte ich am Strand Aal angeln und habe gedacht, dass ich meinen Wattwurm in der ersten Rinne (~30m vom Ufer, 1,5m tief) an der Pose anbieten, da Pose auf Aal in Binnengewässern ja gängige Praktik ist.
Habe ne recht große Durchlauf-Pose genommen, die Schnur mit dem Stab halt festgeklemmt und unten drunter ausreichend bebleit, das waren über 20gr Gewicht.

Was soll ich sagen, es war ein Desaster... ich kam nur bis auf die Sandbank (sehr kurz) und durch die ganze Tüddelei hab ich auch noch knapp 10m Schnur abschneiden müssen :r

Habt ihr nen Tip wie ich das in Zukunft machen könnte?


Gruß


----------



## Gondoschir (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*

An Teichanlagen nutze ich für weite Distanzen eine Sbirolino Montage.
Ich ziehe einen schwimmenden Sbirolino auf die Hauptschnur, dann kommt eine Gummiperle und anschließend der Wirbel. Auf das Vorfach kommt eine Pilotkugel aus Styropor, die als Schwimmer dient.
Der Fisch zieht die Pilotkugel nach unten und kann Schnur nehmen, da der Sbiro ja frei auf der Hauptschnur läuft.


----------



## Case (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*

Wenn Du schon eine Durchlaufpose benutzt, dann nutz das doch aus. Einfach einen Stopper verwenden. Das wirft sich auch besser. Aber 30 Meter mit einer 20Gramm-Posenmontage ist schon recht weit. Da brauchst Du entsprechende Rute und Schnur.


Case


----------



## Gondoschir (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*

Eine normale Pose halte ich da für ungeeignet. Wenn es eine Pose sein muss, würde ich zu einem Waggler tendieren.


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*

Es gab da ein Teil, die nannte sich "Menne Raketenpose". Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. konnte man den Köder direkt in der Pose befestigen, und somit mit einem Gewaltwurf sehr weit auswerfen. War für die KArpfenangelei gedacht.
Kam irgendwann in den 80-er oder 90-er JAhren auf den Markt. Ob es die noch gibt, weiß ich aber nicht.
Das wäre evtl. ne Möglichkeit für weite Würfe gegen den Wind.

Guckst Du mal Gurgel.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Es gab da ein Teil, die *nannte sich "Menne Raketenpose".* Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. konnte man den Köder direkt in der Pose befestigen, und somit mit einem Gewaltwurf sehr weit auswerfen. War für die KArpfenangelei gedacht.
> Kam irgendwann in den 80-er oder 90-er JAhren auf den Markt. Ob es die noch gibt, weiß ich aber nicht.
> Das wäre evtl. ne Möglichkeit für weite Würfe gegen den Wind.
> 
> Guckst Du mal Gurgel.


 



Stimmt,#6

die fische ich immer noch auf Makrele.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*

Schau mal hier: Angelpraxis


----------



## Elba-Dennis (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*

Ich würde auch sagen wichtig ist ne schööön weiche Rute so um die 3m und ne gute Schnur am besten Waggler benutzen dann kommt man auch eigentlich ganz gut raus


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*

Da die Menne-Raketenpose ja wohl aufgrund ihrer "Nichtmehrbeschaffbarkeit" ausfällt, mach es doch so ähnlich wie die Karpfenangler.

Nimm einen schweren Waggler (so schwer wie geht) oder eine lange, durchlaufende Pose, die nach ordentlich Bebleiung verlangt. (Beispiel)

Das Vorfach machst Du jetzt nur so lang, wie auch die Pose ist. Müßte einen Effekt ähnlich einem Anti-Tangle-Boom ergeben.
Mit einer 3,6m Karpfenrute solltest Du jetzt auch den Wurf in die erste Rinne hinbekommen, auch gegen den Wind.


----------



## riecken (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*

Da würde ich leiber auch Leichte feederute mit durchlauf blei stezten...Ist denke ich besser die poste kannste doch so oder so nur bei eintenteich einsetzten #c


----------



## hecht 01 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*

es gibt doch auch andere raketenposen 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Korda-Skyraider-...ngelzubehör&hash=item53e1fffc09#ht_1342wt_905


----------



## Raubfischzahn (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Es gab da ein Teil, die nannte sich "Menne Raketenpose". Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. konnte man den Köder direkt in der Pose befestigen, und somit mit einem Gewaltwurf sehr weit auswerfen. War für die KArpfenangelei gedacht.
> Kam irgendwann in den 80-er oder 90-er JAhren auf den Markt. Ob es die noch gibt, weiß ich aber nicht.
> Das wäre evtl. ne Möglichkeit für weite Würfe gegen den Wind.



Dachte zuerst du meinst das HIER


----------



## Gondoschir (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*



> Für dieses Video wurde das Hinzufügen von Kommentaren deaktiviert.



War wahrscheinlich besser so... 



> Gefällt 50, gefällt 77 nicht


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*

Ja, Holgers Rakete ist leider nicht mehr zu haben. 
Nutzen heute noch einige für die Meeresangelei, so wie Jürgen.

Es gibt neben Wagglern, die für's Meer wohl nix sind, andere Weitwurfgeschosse, z.B. Hornhechtposen.
Die Entfernung sollte damit (und entsprechender Hardware) locker zu schaffen sein.
Ist ca. 30cm lang, wenn du das Vorfach entsprechend kurz hälst, dürfte nix vertüdeln.
Hab das Ding auch, noch nicht damit gefischt, passiert hoffentlich übermorgen.


----------



## angler1996 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*

U.U. kannst Du etwas Tüddelei vermeiden wenn du ober- und oder nur unterhalb die Schnur die ersten cm mit etwas Silikonschlauch verstärkst .
Gruß A.


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*

Genau Kati, so in etwa hatte ich mir das auch gedacht.


----------



## reno ateportas (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*

Kann man die sich nicht selber bauen aber ich glaube das ist zu schwierig.


----------



## grubenreiner (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*



hecht 01 schrieb:


> es gibt doch auch andere raketenposen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Korda-Skyraider-...ngelzubehör&hash=item53e1fffc09#ht_1342wt_905



Nur leider sind das keine Posen zur Bißerkennung; Das eine ist ne Futterrakete und hat an ner Montage mit Haken nix verloren.
Das andere ne Markierungspose die zwar sicher sehr weit fliegen würde, aber bescheidene Bißanzeige ergibt und durch die Flügel ständig abgetrieben würde.

Ich denke auch dass wenn dann ein schwerer langer Waggler als Laufpose montiert am ehesten ginge. Wobei ich weder Meeresangler bin noch Erfahrung mit Strandangelei habe.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Kan_aal (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*



hecht 01 schrieb:


> es gibt doch auch andere raketenposen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Korda-Skyraider-...ngelzubehör&hash=item53e1fffc09#ht_1342wt_905



Haha, diese Raketenangel sah ich erst letztens im TV, beim durchzappen in Taff. Haben das "Ding" da getestet und sogar recht fachkundig, mit Hilfe eines "richtigen" Anglers als sehr untauglich befunden.

Was für ein Schrott #q


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*

irgendwie typisch amerikanisch


----------



## reno ateportas (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*

Ja genau.


----------



## Gondoschir (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*



BraisedBeef107 schrieb:


> irgendwie typisch amerikanisch



Ich könnte wetten, dass da "Made in China" drauf steht.
Die Amis sind zu blöd für sowas. Die können nur anderen Völkern ihren "Way of life" mit Waffengewalt aufzwingen.


----------



## Pat 79 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*

Für alle die es nicht wissen, dies ist keine neue Erfindung sondern wird schon länger beim Karpfenangeln zum Anfüttern bzw. Futterplatz markieren benutzt und erfüllt seinen Zweck.
Wobei Stabbojen eher zu Empfehlen sind als diese Marker Floats.

Und wenn überhaupt kommt diese Erfindung nicht aus den USA sondern aus England wo das meiste Karpfentackle seinen Ursprung hat. Das es in China produziert wird ist wieder ne andere Sache.


----------



## grubenreiner (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*

Ich glaube es geht noch um die "Angelrute" die den Köder per Luftdruck rausschießt, s wurde nur der falsche link zitiert.


----------



## Micha85 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*

Das ganze gibts auch mit weniger Plastikspielzeugcharakter.

http://www.faroutfishin.com


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*

Das mit der Hornipose klingt doch schonmal nach was. Aber wie soll das mit dem kurzen Vorfach gehn? Die Wassertiefe beträgt so in etwa 1,5m, wollte meinen Wurm auf 1,30m anbieten. So eine Vorfachlänge ist laut euch aber zu lang?


Gruß


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose weit werfen*

Das ist doch eine ganz normale Laufpose mit Schnurdurchlauf, stellst die Tiefe über einen gut haltenden Stopper ein & feddich.
Während des Flugs dürfte sich das kurze Vorfach nicht verheddern, da es nicht über die vorweg fliegende Pose hinaus kommt.


----------

